# Just shoot me; Jennings .22lr



## Shin71 (Sep 3, 2010)

Okay, 
I do not consider myself an expert when it comes to guns...  But I consider myself more knowledgable than the general population of the U.S. except maybe for Texas and Utah.

Anyway I just bought a nikel plated Jennings semi-auto in .22 LR for $35.00.  

At the same time I traded a new Kel-Tec P-11 for a mint condition Model .36 Smith.

Did I do okay, get hosed or made out well?  The Jennings gun kind of bugs me.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 3, 2010)

I think you did good on the kel-tec/S&W trade (you came out ahead $ wise).  The Jennings is worth what you paid for it...I wouldn't trust it for anything but a range toy.


----------

